
The Economics and Politics of Free Basics - andreyf
https://lobste.rs/s/h2xve1/the_economics_and_politics_of_free_basics_log_thoughts
======
dozzie
Could you please post original URL, not some shortener/on-line bookmark?

[https://thlog.anfedorov.com/post/free-
basics/](https://thlog.anfedorov.com/post/free-basics/)

